# Comment avez vous apprit à coder?



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous,

J'ouvre ce thread pour que nous partagions/ vous partagiez vos expériences d'auto-apprentissage. Comment avons nous apprit à coder, chacun, chacune. 
Il y a tellement de language différent, tellement d'OS différent, que j'aimerai entendre vos expérience. Et comment chacun/ chacune sont passé de l'apprentissage par trial/errors à la réalisation d'un projet. 


Les miennes je les ai acquise au contact des communautés, au contact de ma propre curiosité pour les langues (que ce soit les langues humaines comme les language digitale.) Et aussi parce qu'à Boston il suffisait de traverser la rue pour être au MIT. (ma propre uni était Boston University).
Aujourd'hui je n'ai pas vraiment appris à coder, mais j'ai surtout apprit l'automatisation sur Mac Os, et dans différents OS sur machine virtuelle. 
Mais j'aimerai en apprendre d'avantage sur vos parcours. (hors académique si possible, car les universités/ faculté de ce domaines apprennent à ceux qui y sont allé.) 

Bref, si vous en avez le temps, racontez votre parcours.


----------



## smog (27 Mars 2020)

Le BASIC il y a bien longtemps, à partir d'un livre sur les micro-ordinateurs ( Hachette je crois). Puis OKAPI (la revu ;-)), l'Ordinateur Individuel.
Apprendre ça sans que j'aie un ordinateur, c'était rigolo quand j'y pense... Je donnais mes listings aux copains qui en avaient un (MO5, CPC 464 etc.)
Puis le Turbo Pascal sur Mac Plus (révélation), projet Turbo Pascal à la FAC de Physique.
Quelques années sans rien puis découverte de Python...

Maintenant c'est C++, Java, Python, PHP, JS, SQL et tous les dérivés au quotidien pour raisons professionnelles (enseignement).
Pour répondre précisément au sujet, tout appris "tout seul" à partir de livres surtout, et de ressources en ligne (mention spéciale aux cours de Elephorm ou OpenClassrooms qui permettent de bien cerner les choses, et surtout à Eyrolles ;-)

Evidemment rien ne remplacera un cours par un bon prof. L'informatique, c'est très souvent un apprentissage des fonctionnalités d'un langage sans explications concrètes du "pourquoi". Trop souvent le "comment". Flagrant pour le C++ où on explique l'héritage, le polymorphisme en pagaille sans (souvent) expliquer concrètement l'intérêt pratique. Bref, mon expérience me montre (et maintenant que j'enseigne ces langages c'est évident) qu'il faut des exemples concrets pour faire ressortir les besoins des fonctionnalités algorithmiques.
J'ai perdu beaucoup de temps en apprentissage, et je regrette d'ailleurs que les formations universitaires généralistes (du moins en physique) n'intègrent pas davantage de codage. Idem pour l'École, qui saupoudre au lycée (Python en math, mais que les fonctions (!), SNT, Physique/chimie) : aucune réelle cohérence et très peu de formation pour les profs !


----------

